# What is the minimum wage in Australia (Melbourne)?



## JAS09 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, 

I will be moving to Melbourne in a couple of months on a student visa. It allows me to work 20 hours per week. I plan to work part-time to take care of my expenses. You know, the kind of jobs that most students do while studying. 

So my question is; what can I expect to earn part-time in Melbourne working 20 hours a week? 

And, how easy is it to find such part-time jobs for overseas students in Melbourne? 

Thanks!


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

JAS09 said:


> Hi, I will be moving to Melbourne in a couple of months on a student visa. It allows me to work 20 hours per week. I plan to work part-time to take care of my expenses. You know, the kind of jobs that most students do while studying. So my question is; what can I expect to earn part-time in Melbourne working 20 hours a week? And, how easy is it to find such part-time jobs for overseas students in Melbourne? Thanks!


National minimum wage is $17.90 per hour before tax.

To find a part time job for an international student is not hard but it depends what you want to do?
Everyone's luck is different so it's best for you to suss it out when you get to Melbourne.

If you're relying on a part time job to survive, you ought to think twice! Melbourne or Australia in general is not cheap. Don't compromise your studies, make sure it's your priority.

All the best!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

JAS09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be moving to Melbourne in a couple of months on a student visa. It allows me to work 20 hours per week. I plan to work part-time to take care of my expenses. You know, the kind of jobs that most students do while studying.
> 
> ...


From July 2015

If you do casual work, the minimum rate is 25% higher, so Casual may be better than Part Time from the hourly rate aspect.

So $17.29 per hour plus 25% = $21.62 per hour
Casual employees covered by the national minimum wage also get at least a 25 per cent casual loading.


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

Just to clarify, it is only 2.5% increase not 25%.



> The Fair Work Commission has announced a 2.5% increase to minimum wages. The increase will apply from the first full pay period starting on or after 1 July 2015.


Get set for a 2.5% wage increase - 2015 Annual Wage Review - Website news - Fair Work Ombudsman


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wishful said:


> Just to clarify, it is only 2.5% increase not 25%.
> 
> Get set for a 2.5% wage increase - 2015 Annual Wage Review - Website news - Fair Work Ombudsman


The 2.5% and 25% are two separate things

All Wage rates rose by 2.5% in July, with $17.29 per hour being the minimum rate now for part-time and full time workers.

Casual Rates are always 25% higher than normal rates, so the minimum rate for casuals is now $21.62 per hour


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi JandE, you're correct, i misinterpreted your original post. But isn't it, the 25% casual loading already in place even before July 2015?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wishful said:


> Hi JandE, you're correct, i misinterpreted your original post. But isn't it, the 25% casual loading already in place even before July 2015?


Yes, the casual loading rate of 25% has been there for a long time.

It is compensation for the fact that casual workers get no holiday pay and no sick pay.

It is worth short term workers knowing this, so that they can benefit from the higher pay rate, where applicable.

I see now where I caused the misinterpretation: I said:
"_From July 2015
If you do casual work, the minimum rate is 25% higher...etc_"

I intended to put the normal hourly rate first, but missed it.

I had intended to write:
"_From July 2015
The new hourly rate is $17.29 for full time and part time.
If you do casual work, the minimum rate is 25% higher...etc_"

So it was my mistake... oops


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rogerlau said:


> We could provide a part time job in Australia marketing work with Wage 10 Dollars(5 times of local China normal wage). anybody interested?


You know that paying under the minimum is breaking the law in Australia.

Obviously if you are an overseas company, that won't apply as the worker will not be classed as an employee. I assume you will avoid paying the compulsory super too?


----------



## remik (Jan 15, 2016)

You must start the branch of Australia.
To announce the need of employees and with the possible action of developing the company in Australia.
Am I right??


----------



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

JAS, please note that being an international student puts you in a position where some Australian employers will want to pay you less than the minimum wage. We have had a huge investigation into the employment practices of some national companies last year, and there are many stories of international students working for $10/hour - in cash, so you don't pay tax and can even work far more than the allowed 20 hours a week.

When you do come here, do not let anyone pressure you into accepting a wage lower than the legal minimum. Casual and part-time work is not hard to find, and you must insist on your legal rights as a worker in Australia when it comes to pay and conditions. 

Even on $340 gross weekly pay in Melbourne, you can certainly survive.

Keep in mind also, that the student visa allows you to work as much as you can outside of semester times, that is, during university holidays.

Good luck!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ozmikal said:


> JWe have had a huge investigation into the employment practices of some national companies last year, and there are many stories of international students working for $10/hour - in cash, so you don't pay tax and can even work far more than the allowed 20 hours a week.


From what I have seen personally, many of these are foreign owned businesses taking advantage of their own nationalities.

However it is quite common although many employers do get prosecuted.

Employers who breach Australian employment laws are regularly prosecuted.

A few google examples:
_
The court has highlighted that the hospitality industry was the source of the highest number of complaints to the Ombudsman in the last four years. Many of these workers are young, visa-holders, who are employed for low-skilled jobs.

$1.3m back-pay for almost 900 staff at Super A-Mart retail stores

The former operators of a Bendigo restaurant who repeatedly short-changed their employees have been fined a total of $142,000 following legal action by the Fair Work Ombudsman.

A Melbourne business operator has been fined more than $228,000 after admitting she underpaid a vulnerable migrant employee because she thinks Australia's minimum pay rates are "just crazy".
_
If you are underpaid, report the company... (_maybe *after *you leave, if you really need the job at the time_). You may get the backpay sorted out.


----------

